# Norwegian: jobbe



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

could a Norwegian native speaker tell me whether the word "jobbe" is pronounced [jubbə] or [jobbə]?

Takk.


----------



## TomTrussel

I'm no phonetic symbol expert, but after a glance on the vowel chart on wikipedia, I'd be tempted to say it's pronounced [jɔbbe]. Someone better confirm this though 

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Takk skal du ha, Tom. I just wanted to know which sound it was: [ɔ] eller .


----------



## Dan2

TomTrussel said:


> I'm no phonetic symbol expert, but after a glance on the vowel chart on wikipedia, I'd be tempted to say it's pronounced [jɔbbe]. Someone better confirm this though


That suggests that it's pronounced as tho it were spelled "jåbbe" (i.e., that it has the vowel of "gått").  Is that correct?


----------



## Xander2024

I guess it is, Dan. At least that's what I've read on different websites. But when I listened to some mp3 dialogs, I thought I heard them pronounce it as [jubbe].


----------



## TomTrussel

Dan2 said:


> That suggests that it's pronounced as tho it were spelled "jåbbe" (i.e., that it has the vowel of "gått").  Is that correct?



Yes, at least for the dialects local to Oslo and surrounding regions, it's pronounced as if it was spelled jåbbe.

TT


----------



## TomTrussel

Xander2024 said:


> I guess it is, Dan. At least that's what I've read on different websites. But when I listened to some mp3 dialogs, I thought I heard them pronounce it as [jubbe].



There is no official spoken standard of Norwegian, and there are a larger amount of different dialects than there are post offices. Hence, when learning to speak Norwegian, you will have to be very specific about what dialect you want to pursue...

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Yes, Tom, I've heard of the many Norwegian dialects but unfortunately our grammar books never specify which dialect this or that is. I believe they just teach us some kind of Oslo-and-its-surroundings dialect.


----------



## Ben Jamin

TomTrussel said:


> There is no official spoken standard of Norwegian, and there are a larger amount of different dialects than there are post offices. Hence, when learning to speak Norwegian, you will have to be very specific about what dialect you want to pursue...
> 
> TT


Have you ever heard anybody pronouncing "[jubbe]"? It must be extremely rare.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I believe [jubbe] might be used in the inland, central East. Other than that, I agree with Ben Jamin, [jobbe] is pretty much ubiquitous.


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk, everyone.


----------



## TomTrussel

One of the reasons for it to be rare, is that the word "jobbe" is simply not used in large parts of inland Norway. Most all of Hedmark and Oppland will use their version of "arbeide - _ærbe_" rather than "jobbe"

TT


----------

